# Experience painting bindings?



## Lowlyffe (Jun 8, 2011)

I have had good luck with Krylon Fusion. It'll last a good long while, but will still eventually chip. Its the best option Im aware of. When you paint it make sure you let it cure for a week or so for best chip resistance.


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

Lowlyffe said:


> I have had good luck with Krylon Fusion. It'll last a good long while, but will still eventually chip. Its the best option Im aware of. When you paint it make sure you let it cure for a week or so for best chip resistance.


Thanks, I've heard Krylon is pretty good. Did you spray a primer or just make sure the surface was clean, multiple coats, and let it dry for a long period of time?


----------



## Lowlyffe (Jun 8, 2011)

Im no expert by any stretch but I cleaned the binding thoroughly, then buffed with a fine steel wool. I only did two coats. Lasted a season and a half before a box dinged the heel. I just buffed and reapplied. 
I know you have probably heard this many times but proper spraying distance is key to making it look factory. This is usually beyond the scope of most novice painter's patience. It's a slow process to spray from distance but any closer your paint will run.
I let the paint cure for over a week.


----------



## LightninSVT (Dec 31, 2010)

Would it help to spray it with a clear coat when you're done?


----------



## Lowlyffe (Jun 8, 2011)

I would imagine so. Another added layer of protection couldnt hurt. I didnt but only because I didnt have any on hand at the time.


----------

